

Show HN: Combinatorics.js – Combinatorics JavaScript Library - bookmyself
https://github.com/devanp92/combinatorics.js

======
primaryobjects
I was recently using js-combinatorics [https://github.com/dankogai/js-
combinatorics](https://github.com/dankogai/js-combinatorics)

Worth taking a look, if anything, to gauge various functionality.

~~~
bookmyself
I've seen that project before starting combinatorics.js. It is a useful
library, however, I felt that it was a little basic for what Combinatorics
research needs. I would like to dive deeper, implementing such objects like
Posets, Paths (Dyck paths and the like), and enumerative sets.

js-combinatorics is a great starting point though.

------
eachro
This is pretty sweet. I'd be interested in contributing to this. What steps
should I take to doing so besides forking and sifting through the source?

~~~
bookmyself
Thanks for checking it out and wanting to contribute!

So, in my opinion, the best way is to look at the roadmap (on the README) and
pick interesting functions you would want to implement. If you are unfamiliar
with any topics, feel free to either create an issue and we could discuss it
there (I don't know any other option for this type of forum), or independently
research it.

Since I just started this project, I haven't fully written good documentation
on contributing, so if anything is unclear, please let me know so I can fix
it!

